# bareboat charter on Bear Lake, UT



## langousta (Jun 11, 2004)

Some of my family recently moved into the area and My wife and I are going to visit. They brought up going sailing when we visit and asked if I could take them out on the lake.

Does anyone know of a good charter/rental company on Bear Lake? I would be looking for a ~30 ft (or maybe a bit bigger...may be up to 4 adults and 3 kids) sailboat.

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## langousta (Jun 11, 2004)

Similar resources on Salt Lake would work too.....


----------

